# KEW pressure washer



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a KEW pressure washer model HOBBY 1985. Works well for what I do. My problem is that I have to replace the hose and gun unit. I have the new hose and related parts but the twist on connector will not fit the pump. Any ideas as where I can get the correct twist on connector.


----------

